# Dust Mite and Systainer Drop Box



## The Bear (6 Nov 2013)

Here are my additions to my Festool CTL midi. First up is my home made wooden systainer drop box. Made out of some cheap ply I had laying about. I'm very pleased with the result. No WIP I'm afraid. Rather than try and cut the four tabs into the base I made them from birch ply then recessed them into the base when I was happy with their position. I also added a t-loc knuckle and correct snapped feet so I can attach my cleaning kit under with which is in a t-loc systainer. The lid has a rubber gasket to make it air tight and the inside is painted white. I considered buying a sys 4 and adapting that but this cost me absolutely nothing except time. I also think the sys 4 would be tricky to make air tight and I wanted to be able to take the whole lid off not just hinge it up

Mark


----------



## The Bear (6 Nov 2013)

I bought from eBay a "dust mite". As far as I can see pretty much identical to a dust deputy but the inlet and outlet are not tapered. Cost me £42 free postage. Cheaper than getting a dust deputy in this country or shipped from US and same price as a dust commander but that has a large shipping fee. I'm pretty pleased with it. I made a rubber gasket to go between it and the drop box. 

Mark


----------



## The Bear (6 Nov 2013)

Next job was to join the midi to the dust mite. Buy chance the elbow that fits into the midi on the 27mm hose also fits the pipes on the dust mite. So I just put the hose from the midi on the inlet to the dust mite and then bought 2 more elbows and a length of festool 27mm hose for the connection between the midi and the dust mite. Big thanks to Nuts and Bolts (powertool-supplies) for being the cheapest place to buy the elbows, for having a scrap of hose the right length they were prepared to let me have for the price of one metre and for joining it for me. Oh and getting it to me the next day. Anyway I'm amazed I didn't need to use any reducers at all. It all fits very neatly and also comes apart easily

Mark


----------



## The Bear (6 Nov 2013)

Oh yeah, and it works. Brand new filters and just a bit of staining on the enter acne to the bag the rest in the drop box

Mark


----------



## dj. (6 Nov 2013)

Very impressive, something I would like to make for myself.

Do you have a link to the plastic cyclone supplier? I have just searched for "Dust Mite" on Ebay but am unable to locate the product.


Regards.

dj.


----------



## mseries (6 Nov 2013)

dj.":1qnoytsz said:


> Very impressive, something I would like to make for myself.
> 
> Do you have a link to the plastic cyclone supplier? I have just searched for "Dust Mite" on Ebay but am unable to locate the product.
> 
> ...


+1, I came across a "DUST COMMANDER" at £42.99 + £16 delivery from France - not as cheap as the OPs item


----------



## markturner (6 Nov 2013)

That's very clever and nicely made......another good idea on the list now......+1 on the link....

Cheers, mark


----------



## The Bear (6 Nov 2013)

I bought the dust mite a couple of weeks ago. The seller had 4 listed for £42 plus free P & P and they took about a week to sell, including one to me. They then listed 4 more the following week for £43 plus free P & P which sold out in a couple of days. 

The dust commander looked the same to me but I didn't want to pay the postage from France. 

Hopefully this link to the ebay listing will work. They haven't got any listed at the moment but try contacting them they may have more

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221296884080? ... 1439.l2649

Hope that helps

Mark


----------



## adidat (6 Nov 2013)

Looks good I would have more fun using a traffic cone, some pipe and a tube of mastic! Probably make it for less than a tenner

Adidat


----------



## mseries (6 Nov 2013)

adidat":1crx863m said:


> Looks good I would have more fun using a traffic cone, some pipe and a tube of mastic! Probably make it for less than a tenner
> 
> Adidat


it's one of the many things I have already done in my head, ready for when I retire - I even collected a few varying sized plant pots to tape together to use, with a paint kettle at the top !!!


----------



## The Bear (6 Nov 2013)

Adidat I did consider making my own, in fact I have a large one that I did. However went for the neatness of this this time. Looking forward to seeing yours though. 

Mark


----------



## adidat (6 Nov 2013)

Deal!

Adidat


----------



## adidat (9 Nov 2013)

im off to get a kebab and do a bit of cone hunting!

saw some on the m5 this morning but i'm not that brave!

anyone know a cheap source of shipping barrels? 

adidat


----------



## The Bear (13 Nov 2013)

The seller has listed a load more of the dust mites on eBay if anyone is interested

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 1315724621

Or search dust mite dust cyclone on eBay

No connection to the seller other than happy customer


Mark


----------



## mseries (14 Nov 2013)

The Bear":1u90mue1 said:


> The seller has listed a load more of the dust mites on eBay if anyone is interested
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 1315724621
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Mark, you state you are a happy customer and it's working for you ? What is the power of your vacuum cleaner ?


----------



## The Bear (14 Nov 2013)

Off the top of my head I have no idea. It's a festool CTL midi. A quick google should provide an answer. 

Mark


----------



## mseries (14 Nov 2013)

The Bear":2qm79flh said:


> Off the top of my head I have no idea. It's a festool CTL midi. A quick google should provide an answer.
> 
> Mark



Indeed it does. The Festool site says 400-1200W, I suppose I ought to try to compare the other data items, such as airflow and vacuum with my Draper (which is 1400W). By chance I found the instructions for it last night. Or I could just get a cyclone and try it - I already have a suitable bucket and two hoses


----------



## Fusstool (11 Jan 2014)

Thanks to The Bear for his information and photos on this subject, this enabled me to source a cyclone on eBay as I'd been struggling to find them in the UK. 
I love the plywood Systainer, though I am planning something a little taller to add protection to the cyclone whilst on site, and to give storage for my compact cleaning set parts. 
Now I just need to find the time to build it!


----------



## The Bear (11 Jan 2014)

You're welcome

And welcome to the forum


Mark


----------



## The Bear (11 Jan 2014)

Just a thought fusstool, if you put another set of clips on the lid you could take the pipes off the cyclone, turn it upside down and transport it in the box thereby protecting it. The pipe would also probably store in the box as well. Wouldn't protect it on site as such but would make it robust and easier to transport. Mine lives in the workshop

Mark


----------

